# Pictures over the years, photo diary



## Erica (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it's neat to watch the horses develop into who they are. Here's one that we have tons of pictures of since I co-own him with someone who doesn't get to see him all the time pictures are of plenty.

Destiny as a foal (two weeks old) May 2005







Destny as a fuzzy weanling Nov 2005






Destiny Feb 2005






Destiny first clip March 2005 - put into show barn then






Destiny first show - first weekend of May 2005 - Grand Champion






Destiny June 2005 - Grand Champion






Destiny Nationals 2005- top five






Destiny first show 2006 - May - Champion






Destiny - two year old June 06 - Champion











Destiny July 2006






Destiny August 06






Destiny Nationals (3rd) 2006






Destiny 3yr old - two weeks before the pictures below were takend






Destiny 3yr old May 2007











Destiny Nationals 07


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 27, 2007)

What a beautiful animal, Erica and Jill!! I "try" to take lots of pics to so I watch them mature. It's fun to go back and find those weanling photos!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 27, 2007)

Handsome boy Erica and Jill, but Erica, you need to get the dates edited on some of those pics.



You have him being born in 2005 and then Feb of the following year you have him as Feb. 05 and it goes on from there with more incorrect dates??


----------



## Alex (Dec 27, 2007)

He is soo pretty!

Love watching champions grow up!





So he was born in May05, than had weanling pics in Feb. O5!?


----------



## Erica (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep Mona I caught that first two pictures should be 2004.....but if I go edit then it tells me too many pictures.

Another one I was looking at today - not as many pictures as he's just a yearling

Gambler - foal May 2006






Gambler - July 2006






Gambler - Novemeber 2006











Gambler - March 30, 2007 first clip






Gambler - Nationals 2007

4 time Halter National Champion


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, well now you're bragging.



You deserve it! Great breeding program!


----------



## Erica (Dec 27, 2007)

> Ok, well now you're bragging. You deserve it! Great breeding program!


Nope Carin, though I'm happy with what my horses are producing; it's snowing/melting/muddy here in North Central Arkansas and I really don't want to be out in it so was looking through photos, thinking I really need to organize them, (which of course I'm sure I won't get around to) and thinking it sure is neat to believe in a horse and see it mature into a beautiful animal.

I remember when several (friends and family) looked at pictures of some of these as shaggy winter rats and said Erica really why are you putting that one up to show, but I just get "that" feeling with some and have learned to be able to see through the hair.

Actually posted this thinking several other people would have some other photo diaries as well to post.

I see so many newcomers to miniatures and to the show ring say how can my horse look like a "show" horse.....as they are looking at them like Destiny when he was a fuzzy coming yearling. All he had was good nutrition and some light conditioning and grooming.


----------



## kingminihorses (Dec 27, 2007)

Erica, Your horses are Gorgeous!! I think this is so neat to see various pictures at different ages...please post some more 'diaries' of your horses.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 27, 2007)

I also love the photo diaries, Erica. It is amazing what a little exercise, food, and a good haircut will do! It's cold and nasty here in Oklahoma today also, so thank you for a little diversion





ETA: How about the first chapter of your Christmas presents?!!


----------



## nootka (Dec 27, 2007)

It IS amazing to watch them mature into something you potentially saw as a weanling.

I am convinced, though, that you can indeed see that potential, you just have to have the eye for it.

I'm not quite as good as many that I admire, but I'm learning.

You certainly have a good eye, Erica! Not only for seeing that potential as weanlings, but even before. 

Thanks for sharing!!!

Liz


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2007)

I love this thread!!!

Erica, I'm happy you posted the Nov 2005 picture of Mr. Tude, a/k/a Destiny!!! I have looked for it in my computer several times and couldn't find it. I wanted to see it again because that was the first one I actually remember seeing of him -- when you and I just started discussing him way back when. I remember looking at that furry baby, and just listening and believing what you saw. That was good enough for me and you know there're no regrets!!!

And, Gambler (*happy sigh*)!!! I want to be president of HIS fan club! That boy is just drop my jaw gorgeous!!!








Pinto28 said:


> He is soo pretty!
> 
> Love watching champions grow up!
> 
> ...


Destiny is a May '04 baby


----------



## heart k ranch (Dec 27, 2007)

Very pretty horses! Kind of makes me think what would happen if Jill and Erica weren't around!


----------



## Erica (Dec 27, 2007)

Lisa -





Here another that I found pictures on when wandering through them...

Prankster at a few days old - April 06






Prankster weanling - Nov 06






Prankster - yearling March 06 - first clipping - put into show barn






Prankster - first show April 06 - Supreme
















Prankster Nationals 06 - two time Res National Champion


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful Erica, we could all hope to have as a consitent breeding program as yours.

Today, it's beautiful outside, but I'm stuck at work!


----------



## hairicane (Dec 27, 2007)

You sure do have a great eye for a horse, thats for sure. But then so many of yours are VERY, VERY nice. Iits fun to see them from new babies to stunning adults.


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2007)

Prankster is awesome!!!!!!!!! AND, I cannot wait to see pictures of his little brother out and about with Terri and Chasta this season



Not to mention his half niece or nephew we've been discussing


----------



## lvponies (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photo diaries, Erica!! Really enjoyed seeing these horses from little babies all the way to show winners!!! Just love Prankster!! What a neck!


----------



## Devon (Dec 28, 2007)

I love prankster so much.


----------



## Alex (Dec 28, 2007)

Prankster is gorgous!

He needs a fanclub too!


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Amazing! Great Pictures! It's amazing how they can really come into themselves!! Very stunning! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO looking forward what my love of my life "SockIt" does over the years! He has not grown much and still has that awesome look to him!! I can not WAIT to get him in the show pen for '08 along with a few other of these youngster's!! So fun to see them mature!!


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 28, 2007)

Gosh Erica! I LOve all of your horses. they are soo gorgeous and well built! I will someday have a horse bred by you! if u ever have a splash paint born at your place put my name on it!


----------



## CritterCountry (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice horses! I went to your site and saw the same pic of Big City Buckeroo as I have in my Little Kings Farm Buckeroo calander.

I had to look around the site and you have some eye candy there!!


----------



## Cara (Dec 28, 2007)

wow thats a beautiful horse!!


----------



## Erica (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone, it is a neat process to watch them grow; I guess is sort of the same thing for parents watching their human kids grow, but I'm not married nor have kids so I just throughly enjoy the whole process of this



> Gosh Erica! I LOve all of your horses. they are soo gorgeous and well built! I will someday have a horse bred by you! if u ever have a splash paint born at your place put my name on it!






I have one and he's growing up as well. and I'm putting in an order for a identical SISTER for this coming March, we'll see if I get my wish.


----------



## Alex (Dec 28, 2007)

OoOoOo Hes Gorgous too!


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 28, 2007)

Ugh Erica you are killing me! i want him hes drop dead gorgeous~


----------



## jrae (Dec 28, 2007)

Erica,

Thank you for starting this thread. As a newbie who is trying to learn all that I can it is very helpful for me to see your gorgeous show horses from weanlings to now! It's also interesting to see them in their winter woolies! I have been so tempted to clip Infinity a bit!  Keep the photo diaries coming....I LOVE IT!


----------



## minih (Dec 28, 2007)

> Prankster is awesome!!!!!!!!! AND, I cannot wait to see pictures of his little brother out and about with Terri and Chasta this season Not to mention his half niece or nephew we've been discussing


 Prankster fans here too, that is the reason our resistance wore down on his little bro after saying "no more boys!" He is such a little love bug


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 28, 2007)

Aww Erica that is Amazing!



GREAT breeding





Though I'd love to see a Looker photo diary!


----------



## Erica (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't really have a Looker diary yet.......he's still young, will be a yearling in March, but I have a few.....I'll look them up for you in the morning.

I do have Cloverbuds as I was looking at her yesterday -

4 months - July 04






6 months - Oct 04






Yearling first clip from winter - 12 months - March 2005






yearling home from first show - May 2005 - Champion






Yearling - June 2005 - Supremes






Yearling Nationals - Sept 2005, Top 3






Two year old - May 2006 - Champion






Two year old June - Champion






Two year old Nationals - 2 x Res. National Champion











Three year old 3-30-07, first clip from winter






Three year old 4-26-07 - Champion











Three year old end of May 2007 - Supreme






Three year old nationals - 2 x National Champion


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2007)

Yay!!! Last night I was thinking it would be cool if you'd do a series of Clover or Angel!!!! Clover is picture perfect, right from the beginning


----------



## Leeana (Dec 29, 2007)

They are all so beautiful, i so love Cloverbud ...she is all that AND more!

*drool*


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 28, 2008)

Erica, all I can say is in one simple word:

WOW!

Great breeding there!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 28, 2008)

WOW Erica !! I know where I am buying my next horse from!!!!

too bad I am forbidden from buying anymore my DAD would Kill Me! hahaha


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jan 29, 2008)

Erica, ALL of your horses are BEAUTIFUL.








These pictures are great, it's always so nice to look back at what the horse was when they were little. I saw some of your horse at the Nationals this year and they were all extremely impressive. You have such lovely horses with great sucess and I can't wait to see what 2008 you and your "kids"!

Macy


----------

